# Epperlein



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

There was a Paul Portinoux with box and papers went for 415 USD today on the bay. Seller listed pages from the booklet as if it was an automatic but it was an Epperlein electric movement. Item #230344264105 .

Anybody here get it ?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Bill I and paul were watching that And I agreed to drop out of the bidding to give him a free run but I,m not sure if he was prepared to pay that for it. Yes your right the guy thought it was an automatic because the paper work says quote the watch that remembers to wind itself. It probably only needed a battery, It was a lovely watch though, you dont happen to have a proper pic of the movement do you if you have can you post it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw that one as well, but it was way over any of my budget anyway. I did wonder about the write up and the "Watch that winds itself" bit, but worked out it was a poor or mis-understood listing :yes:

Fair enough price if you were the seller I suppose, thought it was a tad pricey for the buyer - but that's what seems to be happening bay-wise recently, despite recession etc, prices are creeping ever upwrds. Even Timex' are creeping skywards! :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> I saw that one as well, but it was way over any of my budget anyway. I did wonder about the write up and the "Watch that winds itself" bit, but worked out it was a poor or mis-understood listing :yes:
> 
> Fair enough price if you were the seller I suppose, thought it was a tad pricey for the buyer - but that's what seems to be happening bay-wise recently, despite recession etc, prices are creeping ever upwrds. Even Timex' are creeping skywards! :yes:


Crikey Mel it will be a sad day when you cant afford to buy your Timex watches. Still maybe you could sell a couple of yours and buy a new Rolex :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that one as well, but it was way over any of my budget anyway. I did wonder about the write up and the "Watch that winds itself" bit, but worked out it was a poor or mis-understood listing :yes:
> ...


I'd settle for a Timex Dorado 14K anyday - one of life's unknown treasures for most folks. Bill' s got a couple or three I believe, and Dorsey from the Timexicans plus one or two others. $200 up for one I'd reckon just now! :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> There was a Paul Portinoux with box and papers went for 415 USD today on the bay. Seller listed pages from the booklet as if it was an automatic but it was an Epperlein electric movement. Item #230344264105 .
> 
> Anybody here get it ?


Might have...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > There was a Paul Portinoux with box and papers went for 415 USD today on the bay. Seller listed pages from the booklet as if it was an automatic but it was an Epperlein electric movement. Item #230344264105 .
> ...


Tell me you got it please master. :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > watchnutz said:
> ...


Yes I did....just...it was close to my maximum. :cry2:

But it does now mean I can start Phase 2 of this project. h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Well done Paul lets hope this one only needs a battery fingers crossed, it looks a cracking watch. surely if it,s OK you wont split it to repair the other one, it looks such a nice watch cant wait to see the pics


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

We know who one the auction.

I know who was runner-up too (as does Paul) - the runner up bidder, Paul and myself were all in the same room (at Paul's house) two weeks ago. Ironic the runner up asked me not to bid on it. If he and Paul had conferred they may have saved a hundred bucks!

Anybody here admit to being the third place bidder?

(Gee this electric watch world is small - seems that there is a very small group that bids on the cool electric watches).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> We know who one the auction.
> 
> I know who was runner-up too (as does Paul) - the runner up bidder, Paul and myself were all in the same room (at Paul's house) two weeks ago. Ironic the runner up asked me not to bid on it. If he and Paul had conferred they may have saved a hundred bucks!
> 
> ...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

As you can imagine, that would be me. Obviously I was the cheap Scotsman. I didn't know if ayone here saw it, but I should have guessed not many others would have guessed what it was. We do need to converse on these things, I can see. Speaking of which, Paul, did you get my email? LMK what you are doing, please.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're right...it's a _really_ small world when the highest, second and third highest bidders are all known to each other. h34r:

We really do need to sort this out....that Texan has cost me an extra US$100 :taz:  :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> You're right...it's a _really_ small world when the highest, second and third highest bidders are all known to each other. h34r:
> 
> We really do need to sort this out....that Texan has cost me an extra US$100 :taz:  :lol:


Isn't forming a buyer's consortium "not strictly legal" ?







h34r: :rofl2:

I'll let you all know when I've a 1pence bid in on the bay so's you won't outbid me then! :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > You're right...it's a _really_ small world when the highest, second and third highest bidders are all known to each other. h34r:
> ...


Your right Mel it,s called a cartel and defitnetly not legal look what the supermarkets got fined for fixing ciggy prices. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Price fixing is a SELLER'S thing. As far as the buyers go, we can elect to compete for watches in whatever fashion we determine is appropriate. The guy with the sharpest elbows gets to go FIRST!!!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes I did....just...it was close to my maximum. :cry2:
> 
> But it does now mean I can start Phase 2 of this project. h34r:


Well done Paul! Looks like the original box and paperwork. Can't do much better than that.

Cheers

:thumbup:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry!!!! Have you thawed out lad? Good to see you back.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Larry!!!! Have you thawed out lad? Good to see you back.


Hi Bill

Almost. This picture was taken last Tuesday morning from inside the control room.










Most of it had melted by afternoon, but there's still snow visible in places off road from the main highway to the airport.

I'm hoping that this has killed most of the bugs! I arrived home yesterday for the weekend and had both windows down while driving from the airport. It was a balmy 11 deg C at 10:00 AM.

Cheers!


----------

